# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  Virtual hug's for the member Coffee

## Teddy

From: Someone who would like to stay anonymous, shared with you by Teddy 





> Coffee seems to to help so many people on this board she deserves some hugs, don't you think Teddy?



Teddy gives Coffee hugs  :Hug: xx

----------


## Coffee

ahhhh this is the cutest thing ever!! put a huge smile on my face!

you know i'm going to be wondering forever who this is from. forever.

----------


## Teddy

> ahhhh this is the cutest thing ever!! *put a huge smile on my face!*

----------


## WeAreStars

:Hug:  for Coffee

----------


## Chopin12

he's okay but has put some questionable content on 4chan

trust me, you don't wanna know

----------


## Koalafan

Caffeine inspired coffee hug!!  :Hug:

----------


## Member11

:Hug:

----------


## Sagan

:Hug:

----------


## Coffee

> 



Ok well this is way too awesome

----------


## kc1895

:koala:  :Panda: 
 :hearts:  :group hug:

----------


## claire74

hugs are good so here's one too  :Hug:

----------


## Otherside

:popcorn:  (I found the hugs smiley before, but can't now. So have some virtual popcorn!)

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness



----------


## Coffee

I'm so addicted to virtual hugs now. Thanks for all the lovin'.

----------


## Teddy

> I'm so addicted to virtual hugs now. Thanks for all the lovin'.




 :Hug:   :Hug:   :Hug:

----------


## WintersTale

Hugs to the wonderful member Coffee!  ::):

----------


## Air Caterpillar

*hugs*  :Hug:

----------


## Chantellabella

* big squooshy  :Hug:

----------

